# Electrical Estimating 36,000 sq ft.



## Reseman (Aug 25, 2007)

Is there an average dollar amount per square foot that electrical contractors try to closely stick to when estimating a remodel commercial building? 

Gutting an old store and putting in a clothing store. A whole bunch of new lights.

Thanks in advance,

Rese

:clap:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Aren't you one of these said "electrical contractors"?

What number do you use? You just answered your own questions. Congrats.


----------



## Reseman (Aug 25, 2007)

*Pick one*



CookeCarpentry said:


> Aren't you one of these said "electrical contractors"?
> 
> What number do you use? You just answered your own questions. Congrats.



$1 $2 $3 $4 $5 $6 $7 $8 $9 $10 etc.... Which dollar amount per square foot do you stay around for commercial buildings?


Rese


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Reseman said:


> $1 $2 $3 $4 $5 $6 $7 $8 $9 $10 etc.... Which dollar amount per square foot do you stay around for commercial buildings?
> 
> 
> Rese


How would I know? I do residential remodeling....

I'd go with $3.50/ft...but that's just me...hopefully some other members will respond with their numbers.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Reseman said:


> Is there an average dollar amount per square foot that electrical contractors try to closely stick to when estimating a remodel commercial building?


Wow....you ask the question, then follow it up with a detailed description:



Reseman said:


> Gutting an old store and putting in a clothing store. A whole bunch of new lights.




I'm going with alemon ~ FIRM.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Here, read this.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/pricing-estimating-success-27899/

36,000 sf and you're not sure? Please rethink this before you learn a very costly lesson.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Celtic - I am still waiting for your number....:shifty:


----------



## Reseman (Aug 25, 2007)

*give me an average*



CookeCarpentry said:


> Celtic - I am still waiting for your number....:shifty:



Me too




Rese


----------



## Reseman (Aug 25, 2007)

*Overhead a Region*



CookeCarpentry said:


> How would I know? I do residential remodeling....
> 
> I'd go with $3.50/ft...but that's just me...hopefully some other members will respond with their numbers.



What kind of overhead do you have? and where are you doing business?



Rese


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

This is ridiculous. Read the link I gave you. 10 posts in 2 years, mostly about how to price something within your trade.


----------

